# pasturization techniques?



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Other than a home pasturizer, what is the best and most acurate way to pasturize milk for goat kids? I'm doing small batches and it's taking me forever...might just switch to cows milk I guess...much less trouble. I do have one doe though that is still giving really yukky milk. The kids like it just fine, but it is absolutely undrinkable for human use and hate to throw it away...er, feed to the cats, chickens, etc. (We never throw away anything when we have chickens.)


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

up until this year I used a big canner and a stainless steal pot inside dbl boiler style save your milk and do big batches at a time.. Now I have an elec turkey fryer with thermostat control wonderful investment.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Sondra, You just saved my day! :biggrin And my week! I don't have a turkey fryer, but I DO have a larger deep fryer. I even found the cord that goes with it. :woohoo I never would have thought of that. Now, I just need to see if it works. Have not used it in over a year. It'll sure beat using two saucepans, and standing by the stove while it "cooks." Luckily I only have three babies to feed so far. When you start it out, do you just set it on the temp you want and then start timing after it reaches that temp., or do you have to set it higher and then bring it down? Wow, this is great! THANKS


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

I just can't do the double pot method.. even heat-treating colostrum drives me crazy!! :crazy I will just pour whatever milk I get from a particular milking in to a lg SS pot & turn the flame on. I'll put a thermometer in there just so I can occasionally do a quick check and stir while I'm doing the dishes and other kitchen tasks. Once it gets to 160-165, I'll give it one more stir (with the thermometer) then turn the heat off, put a lid on it and set it to the back of the stove until the next meal. Almost easy as pie! :biggrin
Though I have to say, that turkey fryer sounds mighty good!!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes on pasturizing just get it up to 165 stir leave on another minute and your done. With colostrum heat to 136 and hold for 1 hr.


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita,
Since I don't have a heated milk room in my barn I do all of my pasturizing with the big double pot method on my stove that Stacy described also but I have a digital thermometer from Pampered Chef that I wouldn't be without!  I am able to set it and have an alarm go off when the milk reaches the right temperature which is important for me since I tend to wander off doing other things not staying focused on the task at hand. We even got a new remote grilling thermometer so now I can leave the probe in the milk and take the remote with me out to the barn and telling me what the milk temp is on the pot in the house. Having these tools make heating milk and colostrum EASY. 
Mary


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I put milk in a 2 gallon stainless steel pail set inside a large pot of water. It takes about 10-15 minutes per batch, I am doing 4 a day now.
Becky


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Even Walmart has the digital alarm thermometers. I have boiled over and forgotten more milk on the stove than I care to admit. I love my turkey fryer and thanks to Sara for tell me about it! Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

What kind of thermometers are you all using? We get digital ones from WM but go through a couple each year. They just don't seem to last long for us. *shrug*


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

I have probably been usuing this same digital thermometer/timer for 5 years. I got it from a Pampered Chef party and I think they run about $40. It uses one AAA battery and this lasts forever also. I try to shut it off between batches of milk but a lot of the times it stays on all day. I usually end up doing 5-6 batches of milk/day when we get going so it does work hard. My probe is attached to the thermometer with this one and can't imagine doing all my milk and cheese making without this handy little thing. Finally something you can get at these parties you can write off as a "farm expense".
Mary


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Would colostrum be able to be done in a deep fryer? I have thought of using the crock pot idea but haven't found a crock that has actual degrees, just high and low. I do have a deep fryer that I haven't been using and it sure would be alot easier than the stove top method.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Just a note on the home pastuerizers...I have one I bought on Ebay. Does 1 gallon at a time, I believe it holds it at a lower temp for longer period of time (like 155 for 30 min or so). Thing takes forEVER. Like at least an hour to two hours depending on the temp of the milk. It is convenient in that you can turn it on, do something else, and the buzzer goes off when it's done. But with limited time it takes way too long to do 4-5 gal/day. I've been using a stock pot and candy thermometer...much quicker and can do 2 gallons at a time. However, I'm looking into something easier as with the stovetop you have to sit there and stir the whole time.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

That is why these elec turkey fryers are so nice you can do at least 2 gal but haven't ckd mine out yet for sure on max amounts it works like a dbl boiler but is thermostat controled. 
4fromgoat it all depends on if your deep fryer is thermo controled and goes down far enough in temp. try it with water before ruining your colostrum.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I tried my deep fryer yesterday. It holds 6 quarts and did a GREAT job. I thought I was working hard, but after reading how often some of you have to pasturize milk a day, I guess I'm getting off pretty easy! Thanks for all the great suggestions. Can't wait to find one of those nifty thermometers. I just have a cheapo one.
Anita


----------



## informative (Aug 24, 2012)

Was thinking of buying this or maybe this (see two links) because they hold a good 4-5 gallons. Do you think this would work pretty well for pasteurizing milk?

http://www.amazon.com/Rival-RO180-18-Quart-Roaster-White/dp/B000G0HPEI/ref=pd_sim_k_9

http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-32229-22-Quart-Stainless/dp/B001CGXWD8/ref=cm_cd_ql_qh_dp_t


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

informative said:


> Was thinking of buying this or maybe this (see two links) because they hold a good 4-5 gallons. Do you think this would work pretty well for pasteurizing milk?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rival-RO180-18-Quart-Roaster-White/dp/B000G0HPEI/ref=pd_sim_k_9
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Beach-32229-22-Quart-Stainless/dp/B001CGXWD8/ref=cm_cd_ql_qh_dp_t


I think it would work, you'd just have to test it out beforehand to know what temp to set it at to get the milk to the proper temp.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I'm sure glad you pulled this up cause I didn't know about digital alarm thermometers! Ugh, all the cleaning my stove has gotten this year from boiling my milk over!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was going to say that the apparently "approved" technique for pasteurizing milk around here seems to be to put the milk on the stove and then go off to do some other things while I wait, forget that it's there, and boil the milk over. I'm pretty sure that the times that I didn't boil the milk over are fewer than the times when I did.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Me too. I don't think mine heats to 165 - it's one 160 and won't budge, then I turn around and it's over 170 and boiling over.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

For heat-treating colostrum, I've found the easiest method is to pre-heat several thermoses with hot water then pour the water out and your properly heated colostrum in and let them sit for an hour. Be sure to check the temp on the colostrum at the end of the hour to be sure it's still 135 degrees. For pasteurizing milk, I just use the double pot method.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Exactly what I do with colostrum. I have those green metal Stanley thermoses and they work very well for that.


----------



## cvalley (Apr 15, 2009)

We heat treat milk just like Caroline, Thermos for colostrum and the double pot method for pasteurizing milk with success. Some we know have purchased electric Presto skillets set to 135 to heat treat colostrum for an hour with great results but we have not tried that.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TurkNSurf-Electric-Turkey-Fryer-/231036225469?pt=Small_Kitchen_Appliances_US&hash=item35cad507bd

We use Turkey Fryers like this for milk - they work great!


----------

